# Pinto pony!!!!!!!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Bwahahaha, come and get 'em! They are just behind my tank there...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I'm coming! When you least expect it, I'll be there!


*Puts on black outfit, picks up ipod and plays the Mission Impossible Theme Song*


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Nowhere to hide... *rolls out search light...*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stops every so quickly, stares blankly into the bright light thinking "oooh so pretty" quickly realizing that I look like a deer caught in headlights, dives swiftly into the ditch and peeks out sneakidly to see where and what move to make next*


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

*sends out decoy carrots* hehe this should fool MIE....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

...and that is why I don't play the carrot game, it seems to induce stranger behavior:lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> ... it seems to induce stranger behavior:lol:



So true :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*Gasps* HOW DARE YOU USE A BLOW UP CARROT AS A DECOY!!

And I fell for it! *shakes fist in air* EVIL!! EVIL YOU ARE!!










*puts on war paint to prepare for battle*


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

*hides carrots in places you will _never_ think to look*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

HA HA!

*puts of funky glasses that find only stollen carrots*










*grabs magic carrot locator, sticks it in ground and chants magic carrot incantation to bring the carrot locator to life*

Ooomchakacarrotachakachaka - find my stollen carrots!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Better start checking the hamster poop cause he never gave it back :shock:

And then I made some juice out of some other carrots...









Want some juice???


----------

